# Panoramic



## Kent Frost (Feb 15, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 16, 2004)

wicked, thats long horizontal scroll though   is this on a tripod and 'stitching' images together? that very cool


----------



## Kent Frost (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah, I finally dug out the stitching program that came with the camera.
I've been wanting to do it for a while, but I didn't think it would turn out as good as it did. 
Only took about 6 shots.


----------



## pilgrim (Feb 16, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LeeDogg (Feb 18, 2004)

Edited due to broken link
http://www.servfiles.com/download.php?id=102


----------



## P Bailey (Feb 22, 2004)

Horizont 35mm 120 degree panoramic. Handheld


----------



## jack (Feb 22, 2004)

thats a mad camera PB !

how old is it ? ..//jack


----------



## P Bailey (Feb 22, 2004)

I am not sure of it's years of manufacture. I expect it is early 1970's ?


----------



## jack (Feb 23, 2004)

i think every image here on this thread is great !..//jack 8)


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 23, 2004)

I always forget to keep the settings the same so you can see the splice lines


----------



## Harpper (Feb 24, 2004)

Great pictures everyone! Geronimo, that first picture is excellent. The splice lines don't really take away from the picture too much in my opinion. I really like your composition in that picture. I'm assuming it was taken in Alaska?


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes it was taken in Alaska in late Dec.  If you are fimiliar with the state, then it was along Turniagain Arm.


----------



## Harpper (Mar 6, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 8, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 8, 2004)

wow matt! truly amazing!  :shock:


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Pilgrim


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 15, 2004)

posted this in the gallery awhile back.. thought it would fit nicely here...


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## jadin (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, some great photos here. For those that didn't blend the greatest, it's imperative that nothing is set to "auto". Not the white balance, shutter, aperature, ISO, blah blah. Probably kind of obvious, but my first ones never turned out due to not doing that.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 26, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> Wow, some great photos here. For those that didn't blend the greatest, it's imperative that nothing is set to "auto". Not the white balance, shutter, aperature, ISO, blah blah. Probably kind of obvious, but my first ones never turned out due to not doing that.



Very nice


----------



## ZacKrohn (Jun 26, 2004)

Geronimo your second one is breath taking. Vonguy the fist one is amazing...how exactally are these done? do you need a special camera?


----------



## jadin (Jun 26, 2004)

Many camera's come with software that will 'stitch' the photos together. You can do it yourself in photoshop of course, but generally the software does a better job. (not always).

One big problem is lens rotation however, to get the photo to look proper you need a lens mounted tripod, where the lens rotates on it's focal point. having the camera mounted means it will distort to an extant. I really want a lens mount to take these better. Most of mine don't work properly because of that. 

The lens mount isn't required but it definately helps.

Check your camera software see if it came with photo stitch software. I know most canon comes with it. And there are other companies that make it as well. They are a blast though. Have fun.

From my other post : it's imperative that nothing is set to "auto". Not the white balance, shutter, aperature, ISO, blah blah. Probably kind of obvious, but my first ones never turned out due to leaving the white balance on 'auto'.

cheers.


----------



## Geronimo (Jun 27, 2004)

I took these several months ago.  Still not the greatest as you can see the stitchs.  This is really one big one but I cut it in half to make it easy to veiw 










Might try this again from the same spot if the weather holds.


----------



## ZacKrohn (Jun 27, 2004)

sorry one last question does a wideangle lens help or does it matter?
EDIT:...well maybe two...if my camera is all manual should I jsut keep the same settings or should I changes them to fit the lightmeter?


----------



## jadin (Jun 27, 2004)

Doesn't really matter on lens angle. If you have wide enough you could just crop a panoramic 

Same settings. Use the lightmeter to get a rough idea of what settings will get the right exposure. Set the settings, then take however many pictures you are going to without changing a thing. Some parts of the panoramic will stay under exposed, while others over. But _overall_ it will look right in the end.

I'd then recommend doing a step up and down repeating all pictures incase you decide you like one of them better.


----------



## conch (Nov 20, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's one I took a couple months ago. It's kinda narrow, but it was a full 360 degree panorama. I might post a larger size one up later.






EDIT: there's a larger version now up:
http://homepage.mac.com/skyboy/Photos/panolarge.png


----------



## eggy900 (Nov 29, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Mo (Nov 29, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin (Nov 30, 2004)

Don't make me giggle.......

Not quite panoramics.


----------



## Mo (Nov 30, 2004)

Does not have to be wide to be a panoramic :evil: .  But if you insist:


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 30, 2004)

Haha, jadin. Looks like Mo showed you


----------



## Trig (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow Mo! Another brochure shot!

Fantastic detail there though, I like seeing the different size houses.


----------



## jadin (Dec 1, 2004)

What makes you think it doesn't? Wider or taller, one of the two.

def: "a picture exhibited a part at a time by being unrolled before the spectator"


----------



## magali (Dec 1, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva (Dec 1, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## conch (Jan 2, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 2, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## nomore (Jan 14, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## FearNothing321 (Oct 29, 2011)

Bump




Trop Panorama by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Ray Jay Panorama by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Ray Jay Panorama by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Clinton Presidential Library Panorama by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (May 13, 2012)

Science City in the Kansas City, MO Union Station Building.  My daughter is on the bike.




Science City Panorama 1 by Buck Cash, on Flickr


----------



## JustinL (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## R3d (Aug 12, 2012)

Line of Lode Mine by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## 90AWDSM (Aug 26, 2012)

I dont think it was done too bad for my first actual try at a Panoramic Picture


----------



## 90AWDSM (Aug 26, 2012)

One More


----------

